# Cruze Diesel Suspension - Corner Balance



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Sounds like you've got a good shop that actually thinks before installing a set of ranchos and swiping your card.


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

Very interesting. Glad to see your getting corner balanced. It's a very crucial part of any suspension system, and why my friends coilovers handle slightly worse than his eibach koni setup on his Mazda.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

A couple of months ago I put 18 X 8 wheels on my 2012 Holden CTD and the handling with the standard suspension is quite tight. The 2013 Holden CTD had a softer setup, so I guess I lucked out with mine.


----------

